# Team Building Quirks?



## Spoon (May 9, 2013)

When it comes to building teams, do you guys have any patterns or preferences you use when making them? Like with genders, types, or other aspects?

 For me, I like keeping an even amount genders in my teams. Bonus points if I can get two female, two male, and two genderless Pokémon in the same team. I also try not repeating types, but that doesn't always work out. I'm kind of picky about natures sometimes, but I don't always bother with them. Oh, I like all the Pokémon I get to be from the region I'm playing in, too! I also dislike repeating starters, too.


----------



## Autumn (May 9, 2013)

most of the time i want to have a fire-, electric-, grass- (grass can be replaced with something else if it's 3rd gen or earlier), water- and flying-type on the team.


----------



## Minish (May 9, 2013)

I usually kick out my starter, and have a girl bias!!


----------



## Murkrow (May 9, 2013)

I generally try to have a balance of types. I usually get attached to the first six Pokémon I get so sometimes it can be hard to kick some out. Especially since it'll involve training up the replacements to match the levels of the rest, which is effort!

I go for cute Pokémon more often than not though. Sometimes I'll hold off evolving if I don't like what the evolution looks like. Oshawott and Herdier are recent examples of that on my BW team.
Sometimes if I have a theme going on with their nicknames, I might go out of my way to try to get a Pokémon that fits another name. Like in my sapphire nuzlocke I was naming everyone after Azumanga Daioh characters, I was hoping to come across a female Numel to call Osaka. Luckily I did though! (RIP)

I sometimes find myself having a bias towards psychic and dark. But that's often because whenever I come across a Murkrow or an Eevee I'll almost immediately replace someone on my team with them, and evolve Eevee into Umbreon or Espeon.


----------



## Scootaloo (May 9, 2013)

i have a bias to some of my favourite pokemon (i've used Gengar a lot) being used, and then using pokemon i like but have not used before. 
also i have bias to ice psychic and water


----------



## Dannichu (May 9, 2013)

Murkrow said:


> Sometimes if I have a theme going on with their nicknames, I might go out of my way to try to get a Pokémon that fits another name. Like in my sapphire nuzlocke I was naming everyone after Azumanga Daioh characters, I was hoping to come across a female Numel to call Osaka. Luckily I did though! (RIP)


I do this all the time, it's so much fun :) It means my team usually has more girls, because most of my favourite shows have loads of kickass female characters (Buffy/Warehouse 13/Bomb Girls/Azumanga/Doctor Who).

One thing I find myself doing in games recently is to not fill up with a team of 6 right away. The game is so, so much easier if you're not training a full team of six for the third gym, and just having two or three Pokemon that are double the level of most trainers in the area's Pokemon is the easiest way to make it through most of the game. I do have a full team by the end, and it means I have a much bigger range of mons to choose from, since I'm not stuck with the ones I found on Route 3.

I'm pretty free and easy with types. I usually have a starter, and normally a flying-type. I like Pokemon with broad movepools and multiple types. I enjoy using a variety of Pokemon with different strategies competitively, but it's all about Attack/Special Attack in-game because going through the game with a Chansey or Wobbuffet or something is a nightmare (though there's usually a token meatshield, usually complete with HMs. Oh, Azumarill, you probably deserve better <3).


----------



## Superbird (May 10, 2013)

I usually don't have more than one repeat type. Other than that, it's usually just my starter and pokemon I happen to like, which is a lot of them.


----------



## Dragon (May 10, 2013)

I always keep my starter in my party (even if it's useless in battle a bit of level grinding usually makes up for that???? except for serperior, who was irredeemable :[), and always have some flying type. Uh, other than that everything gets nicknamed, usually after characters from other things but occasionally I make names up \o/


----------



## Zexion (May 10, 2013)

I tend to use only dual-types. As long as there are no type repeats. I make sure to have a balance between male/female/genderless Pokemon. I also try and stay away from Legendary Pokemon for my team.


----------



## sv_01 (May 10, 2013)

Well, I always have my starter with me. And also the Pokémon with HMs, so you can expect a Water-type and a Flying-type. In fact, I usually teach my starter Cut. And the Surfer and Flier tend to become important. In Sapphire, I got all HMs on five Pokémon that I kept with me while training the others to specific levels: Sceptile, Azumarill, Skarmory, Beautifly and Aggron.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (May 10, 2013)

Somehow, I always end up picking the grass starter, because I always get Lapras and a fire type (Arcanine, Magmar). I also try and get as many types as possible (12 being the maximum) without repeating types.


----------



## Momo(th) (May 10, 2013)

I use all different types, and I almost always stay away from legendaries.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (May 10, 2013)

Why are so many people saying 'One teammaking quirk I have is having no repeat types'?

That's not a quirk. That's called being good at teambuilding.

If anything, having like half your team be one type would be more of a teammaking quirk.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 10, 2013)

1 fire, water, grass, and psychic. Something that can fly. Then a wild card of either ghost, dark, fighting, or electric, whichever makes sense in the team. Team tends to be made of all sweepers.


----------



## Momo(th) (May 13, 2013)

PenguinAndFriends said:


> Why are so many people saying 'One teammaking quirk I have is having no repeat types'?
> 
> That's not a quirk. That's called being good at teambuilding.
> 
> If anything, having like half your team be one type would be more of a teammaking quirk.


Oh, umm, sorry. . . 

Forgot to mention that I sometimes tend to stick to bug -like pokemon.


----------



## Spoon (May 13, 2013)

PenguinAndFriends said:


> Why are so many people saying 'One teammaking quirk I have is having no repeat types'?
> 
> That's not a quirk. That's called being good at teambuilding.
> 
> If anything, having like half your team be one type would be more of a teammaking quirk.


 Reason I mentioned it for myself was that it's a hard and fast rule for any team I make, as in I wouldn't ever have a Skarmory and Gliscor on the same team and keep it specifically in mind when I'm making my teams.  Also, I figured some people like doing monotype teams or sometimes end up having two Pokémon that share one type in common with fairly different coverage like, a Kingdra and a Quagsire for example.


----------



## The Omskivar (May 13, 2013)

When I'm building an in-game team I like to space out the times when I obtain the different members, but I also like to get them fairly quickly.  It's the reason I'll probably never use a Metagross in a Black 2 run-through.  I couldn't wait until I got to Giant Chasm to get one.  It's also killing me that I'll have to wait until post-Humilau Gym to fully evolve my team, since I'm running a Magmar and the Magmarizer wouldn't be available yet.

I also have the no-repeat-types quirk, but sometimes I end up breaking this rule, such as with Scramble Challenges, or by accident (one Diamond run saw me with a Honchkrow and a Weavile because I needed the Ice coverage really badly) and I'll have this tremendous itch because of it.  Doesn't apply to my very rare monotype runs (half-assed and failed Water run in LeafGreen, a successful Fighting run in Sapphire with the only 6 Fighting types available, made me very happy), because it's intentional there.

I also try to have at least one team member that I've never used before.  This leads to really interesting stuff, and also keeps the games interesting and fresh.  For instance I've used Magmar before, but in LeafGreen, so the Magmortar this run is going to be exciting.  And I've used every starter available, so I always have something familiar to fall back on.

With the older games this becomes harder to do while still maintaining coverage, so a lot of runs will see me using Breloom/Hariyama/Raticate/Nidoking/Eeveesomething while picking up stray newcomers such as Marowak, Banette, Solrock, Kabutops, etc.  But with the newer games, with all of the old Pokemon thrown in there and new Pokemon to choose from, I can usually get the full five never-used in.  Like my current B2 run of Dewott, Accelgor, Gurdurr, Magmar, Lopunny, and Probopass.

I also theme nickname most of the time.


----------



## Sven (May 13, 2013)

(refering to in-game rather than online play)
I usually avoid type overlaps, and if I do, I make sure no more than two pokemon have the same type. I also generally try to fill in the roles of physical attacker, special attacker, physical tank, special tank, and some mixed pokemon, even if it's usually far simpler to just go with an all offensive team. I just consider the latter less fun.
In the early stages of the game(fourth gym and earlier) I also make sure to have a dedictated status lowerer, although later on I get rid of those since enemy team become bigger and stat lowering becomes less useful.

Because of how casual gameplay is, though, I usually don't dictate too much thought to my team composition and movepools unless I do a nuzlocke.

The only real type bias I can think of is my grass/ground preference in Gen IV(not much of a surprise, considering I used to go by the name lars the _turtwig_)


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic (May 24, 2013)

I always end up using mostly early game mons. I never let go of my starter and then I get attached to the early mons so I don't drop them. The last couple of slots on my team feature mons you get later on, and sometimes I'll trade things in. For example, my Pearl team was Infernape (starter), Empoleon (traded), Staraptor, Luxray, Lucario and Weavile. I also sometimes don't fully evolve everything for some reason. Like in HG I didn't evolve my Togetic. I try to avoid type overlaps and every one of my teams has SOMETHING that can use Surf as a permanent member.


----------



## geekydragon (Jul 30, 2013)

iv noticed that every game i play, i have a bird pokemon on my team (ex pidgey, starly, etc). 

i also like all my pokemon to have the same levels, and  if one evolves, i have to make all the others evolve too.

i nickname all my team pokemon (i dont nickname my HM slaves unless i feel like it) and always include my starter in my team.

and i like catching legendarys but i dislike using them in my team, so my team is almost always non-legendarys.


----------



## Dungeons (Jul 30, 2013)

I made a page on it: www.searingjustice.tk/team.html


----------



## 42aruaour (Jul 30, 2013)

I typically use the first six I get. I only switch one pokemon at a time, and I always have my starter. Generally I keep a certain amount of pokemon trained then the rest sorta sit in my box and rest in peace.

I do cycle through my entire box once every not-so-often, but then I switch back to my original team.


----------



## Karousever (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, I _usually_ tend to have my starter in there, but that's not a requirement or anything. I don't really give a damn about their genders (which is ironic because I love breeding). But I like to have diversity when it comes to their types and movesets. If I have a water type, I'd like him to have some other types of moves besides water. And once I get a team I like, I pretty much stick with them throughout the rest of the game, only ever training other guys for fun.

For instance, in BW, I had the same exact team from the 3rd gym leader and on. I used them for anything and everything serious (actual battles, gym leaders, Elite 4, etc).


----------

